# Specialized Allez Sprint 2X



## TricrossRich

OK... so apparently there is an Allez Sprint 2X 'Specialized Edition'... this is from NotEnoughSwedes' instagram account... He's a designer for Specialized.

https://instagram.com/p/8jBhWpHxaa/?taken-by=notenoughswedes

It says,"This document certifies that this Specialized Edition Allez Sprint 2X is an original and one of a worldwide, limited quantity. Conceived in our California headquarters, this limited edition celebrates our riders' accomplishments and our designers' innovation."

Riders' is plural... maybe a WC edition Allez Sprint 2X to celebrate Lizzie and Sagan's WC's?


----------



## vertr

I take it you never saw this picture from over a month ago?


----------



## tyrich88

vertr said:


> I take it you never saw this picture from over a month ago?


If they are doing a Specialized Edition, it will most certainly be a lot nicer than that one.


----------



## TricrossRich

vertr said:


> I take it you never saw this picture from over a month ago?


I did not see that specific pic... but that to me looks like a pretty standard Sprint 2X bike.



tyrich88 said:


> If they are doing a Specialized Edition, it will most certainly be a lot nicer than that one.


I agree. The Specialized Edition bikes are the super cool ones.. the Boonon Venge, the Cav Venge bikes etc... they're pretty trick. They're also usually sold as frame sets, not spec'd as 105 bikes.


----------



## vertr

TricrossRich said:


> I did not see that specific pic... but that to me looks like a pretty standard Sprint 2X bike.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The Specialized Edition bikes are the super cool ones.. the Boonon Venge, the Cav Venge bikes etc... they're pretty trick. They're also usually sold as frame sets, not spec'd as 105 bikes.



Oh I thought you were just looking for proof of a 2X model period. Sorry.


----------



## TricrossRich

vertr said:


> Oh I thought you were just looking for proof of a 2X model period. Sorry.


Nah.. I know there's a 2x coming, I'm pretty sure there will be at least 2 color ways.


----------



## Rashadabd

Any news/updates on when this thing is coming out? Bike Radar is saying December. 

Specialized Allez Sprint drops hammer on carbon - BikeRadar USA


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Any news/updates on when this thing is coming out? Bike Radar is saying December.
> 
> Specialized Allez Sprint drops hammer on carbon - BikeRadar USA


That article is from August... so I don't know if that's entirely accurate. I don't know if the 1x frames are even out in the wild yet. I can't seem to find anyone that actually has one...other than the ones that were ridden by the Mike's Bikes guys in the PA Crit race. If you search instagram for the Allez Sprint, all but 1 picture are the promotional pics from Specialized. The only one that appears to be from someone outside of specialized is this guy.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> That article is from August... so I don't know if that's entirely accurate. I don't know if the 1x frames are even out in the wild yet. I can't seem to find anyone that actually has one...other than the ones that were ridden by the Mike's Bikes guys in the PA Crit race. If you search instagram for the Allez Sprint, all but 1 picture are the promotional pics from Specialized. The only one that appears to be from someone outside of specialized is this guy.


Thank you for the info Rich. Please let me know if you see or hear anything. Yeah, that's what I was kind of worried about. Bike Radar usually provides good intel, but it's hard to rely on any forcasting these days. One thing that is for certain, I keep finding myself coming back to this bike. I dig how it's a bit different, but also how they have improved the bottom bracket by adding the smartweld technology there, moved the cable routing internally, and addressed aerodynamics to some degree. You get all of that at like half the price of carbon frame of the same quality. When you add in the looks (which I really like), it's hard not to take notice. Having tested multiple Tarmacs, a Roubaix, a Venge, and an Allez Smartweld recently, I also feel comfortable with the quality of Specialized's products. 

I am ready to make a move on something (like now), and recently ruled out the Felt AR1 frameset after hearing about issues with fitting some power meters on the bike due to the rear brake placement and the fact that the Felt AR frames are either mechanical only (AR1) or Electronic only (AR FRD). I don't like that at this price point and day and age. That leaves me with the new Scott Foil 10 frameset and this as the two finalists. It sounds like neither will be available until at least December though from everything I am hearing (one of my local shops has confirmed delivery dates from the Foil and I actually have a deal in place to buy one, but I kind of like the idea of the new Allez Sprint X2 a little more (especially if I can get it on the road sooner, it's also significantly cheaper). My backup is to just spend a little extra dough and go with a Tarmac Pro frameset (but I kind of hate the color schemes this year, so I would almost certainly prefer the Foil to that). The problem is that I need to let the shop know whether I am going with the Foil in the next week or so because there are only three available in my size for December delivery and he has one on deck for me. I guess I will just leave things where they are a bit longer.... but doing so will eventually rule Allez Sprint out I am afraid.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Thank you for the info Rich. Please let me know if you see or hear anything. Yeah, that's what I was kind of worried about. Bike Radar usually provides good intel, but it's hard to rely on any forcasting these days. One thing that is for certain, I keep finding myself coming back to this bike. I dig how it's a bit different, but also how they have improved the bottom bracket by adding the smartweld technology there, moved the cable routing internally, and addressed aerodynamics to some degree. You get all of that at like half the price of carbon frame of the same quality. When you add in the looks (which I really like), it's hard not to take notice. Having tested multiple Tarmacs, a Roubaix, a Venge, and an Allez Smartweld recently, I also feel comfortable with the quality of Specialized's products.
> 
> I am ready to make a move on something (like now), and recently ruled out the Felt AR1 frameset after hearing about issues with fitting some power meters on the bike due to the rear brake placement and the fact that the Felt AR frames are either mechanical only (AR1) or Electronic only (AR FRD). I don't like that at this price point and day and age. That leaves me with the new Scott Foil 10 frameset and this as the two finalists. It sounds like neither will be available until at least December though from everything I am hearing (one of my local shops has confirmed delivery dates from the Foil and I actually have a deal in place to buy one, but I kind of like the idea of the new Allez Sprint X2 a little more (especially if I can get it on the road sooner, it's also significantly cheaper). My backup is to just spend a little extra dough and go with a Tarmac Pro frameset (but I kind of hate the color schemes this year, so I would almost certainly prefer the Foil to that). The problem is that I need to let the shop know whether I am going with the Foil in the next week or so because there are only three available in my size for December delivery and he has one on deck for me. I guess I will just leave things where they are a bit longer.... but doing so will eventually rule Allez Sprint out I am afraid.


Interesting dilemma you have there... I'm sort of in a similar situation.

right now, I have a 2015 Venge Pro with DA9000 mechanical, I built it as my general riding bike about a year ago, running 50/34 chain set with 11-28 cassette. It weighs 15.7 pounds and I absolutely love it...










Then, I got the bug to race, but didn't want to risk bashing up or binning my Venge, so I picked up a 2015 Allez Comp. The Allez came with the 5800 105, but I've managed to swap out quite a few parts for 6800 Ultegra, including the crank and brakes. I also have both 6800 derailleurs ready to be installed this winter. I swapped on SWorks Aerofly bars, Fizik stem, seatpost and saddle and with the 50x25mm carbon wheels, it weighs in at 16.7 pounds. The chainset is 52/36 and the cassette is 11-28 as well.










As much as I love the Venge, I also love riding the Allez... I use the Allez as my trainer bike and for races, but I also just enjoy riding it so much that I try to take it out on the road, at least once every other week, leaving the Venge at home. I also think its funny that the Venge is probably the "better" race bike but I just don't want to risk crashing it. 

Here's my thoughts... what if I pick up an Allez Sprint 2x frame set (whenever that might be). I swap the Ultegra/105 combination of parts off the Allez Comp and put them on the Allez Sprint... the bigger chainset would be more suited to racing, as would the aero frame. Suuposedly, the Sprint frame is just as aero as the Venge and as stiff as a Tarmac. I'd then swap the DA9000 stuff off the Venge and onto the Allez Comp. I know that this set up, on the smart weld Allez Comp frame would be pretty light, sub 15 pounds. The Sprint would be the race bike for crits and Merckx TT events and the Comp would be my training bike and could also serve as a bike for road races with some climbing.... and I'd get rid of the Venge.. GASP!


----------



## tyrich88

THATS THE KIND OF TALK I LIKE TO HEAR RICH! 
Not because I dislike the venge, AT ALL. 
It just excites me that that is even a possibility with aluminum frames now. 
a 14.5 lb aluminum bike used to be unheard of and the sworks allez is now at that mark. It's crazy and it's a great frame worthy of the build. 

Rashadabd, I dont think you would be upset with an allez at all, assuming it rides great like the current allez smartweld does.


----------



## vertr

TricrossRich said:


> Suuposedly, the Sprint frame is just as aero as the Venge and as stiff as a Tarmac.


This is definitely not true. The bike comes with a Tarmac fork, that's enough to make it slower. In addition the downtube is not nearly as shaped. Specialized is unwilling to compare it to a Venge, only to an Allez: 

"The down tube, seat tube, and seatstays have all been aerodynamically optimized to reduce drag, without sacrificing any of the explosive responsiveness that crit racing and sprinting demands. The result is a bike that saves 1.3 meters in a sprint compared to a traditional Allez."


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> THATS THE KIND OF TALK I LIKE TO HEAR RICH!
> Not because I dislike the venge, AT ALL.
> It just excites me that that is even a possibility with aluminum frames now.
> a 14.5 lb aluminum bike used to be unheard of and the sworks allez is now at that mark. It's crazy and it's a great frame worthy of the build.
> 
> Rashadabd, I dont think you would be upset with an allez at all, assuming it rides great like the current allez smartweld does.


Tyrich... you don't even need an Sworks Allez to get the weight that low.. I have a friend that built up a 2015 Allez Race frame with DA9000, not an SWorks and it weighs 14.5 lbs... granted, its a 49 and all of his components are pretty light, but I'm fairly confident I could get my Comp down to 15.0 or so.



vertr said:


> This is definitely not true. The bike comes with a Tarmac fork, that's enough to make it slower. In addition the downtube is not nearly as shaped. Specialized is unwilling to compare it to a Venge, only to an Allez:
> 
> "The down tube, seat tube, and seatstays have all been aerodynamically optimized to reduce drag, without sacrificing any of the explosive responsiveness that crit racing and sprinting demands. The result is a bike that saves 1.3 meters in a sprint compared to a traditional Allez."


I know that I've seen the "the Sprint frame is just as aero as the Venge and as stiff as a Tarmac," quote in some article about the Allez Sprint. I thought it was that Bike radar article, but maybe not.... for clarification, it's the 1st gen Venge, not the Venge Vias.

edit:: I found what I was thinking of... it was on Chris Yu's instagram. It wasn't more aero the 1st Gen Venge... but more aero R&D time went into it than the 1st Gen Venge..

https://instagram.com/p/7A5ZQ7Fljr/?taken-by=chrisyuinc


----------



## vertr

TricrossRich said:


> Tyrich... you don't even need an Sworks Allez to get the weight that low.. I have a friend that built up a 2015 Allez Race frame with DA9000, not an SWorks and it weighs 14.5 lbs... granted, its a 49 and all of his components are pretty light, but I'm fairly confident I could get my Comp down to 15.0 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I've seen the "the Sprint frame is just as aero as the Venge and as stiff as a Tarmac," quote in some article about the Allez Sprint. I thought it was that Bike radar article, but maybe not.... for clarification, it's the 1st gen Venge, not the Venge Vias.


I haven't seen that. I was referring to the original Venge too.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Interesting dilemma you have there... I'm sort of in a similar situation.
> 
> right now, I have a 2015 Venge Pro with DA9000 mechanical, I built it as my general riding bike about a year ago, running 50/34 chain set with 11-28 cassette. It weighs 15.7 pounds and I absolutely love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I got the bug to race, but didn't want to risk bashing up or binning my Venge, so I picked up a 2015 Allez Comp. The Allez came with the 5800 105, but I've managed to swap out quite a few parts for 6800 Ultegra, including the crank and brakes. I also have both 6800 derailleurs ready to be installed this winter. I swapped on SWorks Aerofly bars, Fizik stem, seatpost and saddle and with the 50x25mm carbon wheels, it weighs in at 16.7 pounds. The chainset is 52/36 and the cassette is 11-28 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love the Venge, I also love riding the Allez... I use the Allez as my trainer bike and for races, but I also just enjoy riding it so much that I try to take it out on the road, at least once every other week, leaving the Venge at home. I also think its funny that the Venge is probably the "better" race bike but I just don't want to risk crashing it.
> 
> Here's my thoughts... what if I pick up an Allez Sprint 2x frame set (whenever that might be). I swap the Ultegra/105 combination of parts off the Allez Comp and put them on the Allez Sprint... the bigger chainset would be more suited to racing, as would the aero frame. Suuposedly, the Sprint frame is just as aero as the Venge and as stiff as a Tarmac. I'd then swap the DA9000 stuff off the Venge and onto the Allez Comp. I know that this set up, on the smart weld Allez Comp frame would be pretty light, sub 15 pounds. The Sprint would be the race bike for crits and Merckx TT events and the Comp would be my training bike and could also serve as a bike for road races with some climbing.... and I'd get rid of the Venge.. GASP!


I kind of like the idea man. It's a little counter culture in the era of carbon, but if the bike is as good as advertised, it would be a fun choice. I, personally, don't think I can say no if a test ride turns out well. I like the look, I like the price, I like the idea of an alloy bike that performs as well as anything out there at a fraction of the price. It leaves lots of room for wheel and component upgrades as well. I really don't see a downside unless the bike sucks.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> I kind of like the idea man. It's a little counter culture in the era of carbon, but if the bike is as good as advertised, it would be a fun choice. I, personally, don't think I can say no if a test ride turns out well. I like the look, I like the price, I like the idea of an alloy bike that performs as well as anything out there at a fraction of the price. It leaves lots of room for wheel and component upgrades as well. I really don't see a downside unless the bike sucks.


Yea... I agree. I think that's part of why I like my current Allez, because everyone thinks a fast bike HAS to be carbon and that's simply not true. I really do love my Venge though, it begs to go faster every time I ride it so the Sprint would have to give me a similar feeling. I'm not in any rush to make a move, so I can simply keep what I have and give the Sprint frame a go when and if they show up.


----------



## Rashadabd

I think it is the bicycling.com review you guys are referring to. I am liking this a lot the more I mull it over. Here's a closer look for anyone that is interested. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P3tY3OPkXOY


----------



## Rashadabd

My local shop is saying late December as of now. Thanks for info gents!!! 👍


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's the bicycling.com review:

First Ride: 2016 Specialized Allez Sprint | Bicycling


----------



## tyrich88

Rashadabd said:


> I think it is the bicycling.com review you guys are referring to. I am liking this a lot the more I mull it over. Here's a closer look for anyone that is interested. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P3tY3OPkXOY


For anyone who's wondering what model that is... it's the Specialized Edition of the Allez Sprint. I dont know if it will be available to the public yet, but it's an awesome build!


----------



## TricrossRich

Yea... I'm definitely intrigued as well. I can't wait to see it in person and get on one for a test ride... It would really have to tick all of the boxes for me to want to make a move, though.


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> Yea... I'm definitely intrigued as well. I can't wait to see it in person and get on one for a test ride... It would really have to tick all of the boxes for me to want to make a move, though.


Well if ANY model ticks the boxes it would probably be that one haha. CLX64 with force 1 and the aerofly bars. And that super slick paint job! 

Oh and I knew you could get down under 15 without an sworks allez frame, I was just stating before that the sworks complete comes at 14.5 out of the box.


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> For anyone who's wondering what model that is... it's the Specialized Edition of the Allez Sprint. I dont know if it will be available to the public yet, but it's an awesome build!


That may be a Specialized Edition 1X, but That is NOT the Specialized Edition Allez Sprint 2X that I was referring to in the beginning of the thread.... I have inside information that says the Specialized Edition 2x models have not gone into production yet and certainly haven't been photographed.


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Well if ANY model ticks the boxes it would probably be that one haha. CLX64 with force 1 and the aerofly bars. And that super slick paint job!
> 
> Oh and I knew you could get down under 15 without an sworks allez frame, I was just stating before that the sworks complete comes at 14.5 out of the box.


Tyler, if I pick one up, it won't be a 1x version.... definitely a 2x. 60mm carbon wheels with Ultegra 6800 and SWorks Aerofly bars. Fizik saddle and stem.


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> Tyler, if I pick one up, it won't be a 1x version.... definitely a 2x. 60mm carbon wheels with Ultegra 6800 and SWorks Aerofly bars. Fizik saddle and stem.


That would leave you with two pretty slick allez builds! 
I live in the flat lands of west texas so a 1x may just work for me!


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> edit:: I found what I was thinking of... it was on Chris Yu's instagram. It wasn't more aero the 1st Gen Venge... but more aero R&D time went into it than the 1st Gen Venge..
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7A5ZQ7Fljr/?taken-by=chrisyuinc


That is a big difference. 

If the Allez is more aero than even a Tarmac I can't imagine it would be by all that much as the only thing that looks different about it as far as shape goes seems to be the seat tube. I could be wrong though. I still don't think it is comparable even to an old venge in terms of aero.


----------



## vertr

taodemon said:


> That is a big difference.
> 
> If the Allez is more aero than even a Tarmac I can't imagine it would be by all that much as the only thing that looks different about it as far as shape goes seems to be the seat tube. I could be wrong though. I still don't think it is comparable even to an old venge in terms of aero.


Yu and the Win tunnel weren't around for the development of the original Venge, so that makes sense.


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> That would leave you with two pretty slick allez builds!
> I live in the flat lands of west texas so a 1x may just work for me!


Yea... I live pretty close to the bottom a small NJ mountain range... more like hills, not the rockies or anything so I can go one direction and its pretty much rolling farm roads and the other direction goes up into the hills. I usually go up into the hills. 

This is a usual route for me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/415836135



taodemon said:


> That is a big difference.
> 
> If the Allez is more aero than even a Tarmac I can't imagine it would be by all that much as the only thing that looks different about it as far as shape goes seems to be the seat tube. I could be wrong though. I still don't think it is comparable even to an old venge in terms of aero.


for sure... it definitely is a big difference. I remembered the article I read, incorrectly... it happens.


----------



## tyrich88

Thats not a bad route Rich. My 26 mile loop we have out here had about half that much climbing because all we have is a canyon to dip in and out of. 

For the record, I would rather have hills.


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> That is a big difference.
> 
> If the Allez is more aero than even a Tarmac I can't imagine it would be by all that much as the only thing that looks different about it as far as shape goes seems to be the seat tube. I could be wrong though. I still don't think it is comparable even to an old venge in terms of aero.


Reading an interview with Mark Cote and there's an interesting comment about the Allez Sprint. Here's the article.

Is Aero Everything? - An Interview With Mark Cote

"CFD is used in the design stage to study certain things. For example, we just did this for our Allez Sprint, our new alloy model – we put in an entire CFD model of the bike with rider and we study what is the drag contribution of each tube.On a conventional bike, the seat tube matters four times as much as the downtube. Everybody thinks the downtube contributes a lot of drag, but if it’s properly placed, it’s drafting off the front wheel."


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Reading an interview with Mark Cote and there's an interesting comment about the Allez Sprint. Here's the article.
> 
> Is Aero Everything? - An Interview With Mark Cote
> 
> "CFD is used in the design stage to study certain things. For example, we just did this for our Allez Sprint, our new alloy model – we put in an entire CFD model of the bike with rider and we study what is the drag contribution of each tube.On a conventional bike, the seat tube matters four times as much as the downtube. Everybody thinks the downtube contributes a lot of drag, but if it’s properly placed, it’s drafting off the front wheel."


I officially have a bike crush.


----------



## TricrossRich

Yesterday afternoon, Mediamechanic, one of the guys that does builds for specialized corporate, posted an Allez Sprint 2X that he's working on for Chris Riekert.... building it with Campy Super Record EPS... no word if the color is custom or if it will be a standard offering. There is a sticker on the seat stay that says "Allez Sprint frame set"

https://instagram.com/p/9cgtN_uliq/?taken-by=crankaddictscc


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Yesterday afternoon, Mediamechanic, one of the guys that does builds for specialized corporate, posted an Allez Sprint 2X that he's working on for Chris Riekert.... building it with Campy Super Record EPS... no word if the color is custom or if it will be a standard offering. There is a sticker on the seat stay that says "Allez Sprint frame set"
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9cgtN_uliq/?taken-by=crankaddictscc


Clean and understated with just enough color. I love it.


----------



## tyrich88

If Riekert is involved it usually means it's a special paint job haha

If they put that one into production though, I may not be able to help myself!


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> If Riekert is involved it usually means it's a special paint job haha


Not necessarily... most of the bikes i've seen him on were production paint jobs. The only non-stock were the Star-Mac and the Flow-Shiv. 

https://instagram.com/p/uHXnj1uhlz/?taken-by=chrisriekert

https://instagram.com/p/0vSmTlOhjj/?taken-by=chrisriekert

He has a few (3, I think) 1st generation Venges, 1 of them being the Boonen tornado paint. 

https://instagram.com/p/1YiJp-Ohn8/?taken-by=chrisriekert

https://instagram.com/p/wnZK1huhna/?taken-by=chrisriekert

He's also posted pics on a polished Allez DSW frame with red chain-stays that was supposedly only a shop employee only color way, similar tot he all-gold Allez, but I don't know if they ever actually sold the polished one though.

https://instagram.com/p/xq3pLIOhrA/?taken-by=chrisriekert


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> I did not see that specific pic... but that to me looks like a pretty standard Sprint 2X bike.


Sure you have seen that picture. You had a big discussion with me about it and quoted that picture in one of your replies to me in the other 2016 Allez thread. 





TricrossRich said:


> That bike is not available yet.... Originally, only a 1x version was planned, but the frame got such good feedback that they decided to do one with a braze-on. It should be available in december, the last I heard. (Yikes, not feeling that color though, hope they do the standard polished aluminum)


----------



## TricrossRich

tranzformer said:


> Sure you have seen that picture. You had a big discussion with me about it and quoted that picture in one of your replies to me in the other 2016 Allez thread.


hahaha... look at that. It was back in August, maybe I had just done a long ride and was delusional.


----------



## thumper8888

Your run of impeccable taste continues. It's really hard to argue with the looks of that 2x.
I like my smartweld a lot and I prob won't pounce immediately because it would be a solution in search of a problem. But eventually I will have to swap the alley for the sprint. That's a fine looking bike.


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> hahaha... look at that. It was back in August, maybe I had just done a long ride and was delusional.


Hey no worries. I just remembered you responded to that picture in the other thread.


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> edit:: I found what I was thinking of... it was on Chris Yu's instagram. It wasn't more aero the 1st Gen Venge... but more aero R&D time went into it than the 1st Gen Venge..
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7A5ZQ7Fljr/?taken-by=chrisyuinc
> [/COLOR]


Here is a quote from Mark Cote on the aero of the new Allez Sprint:




> Sorry been crankin' pretty hard on projects and haven't gotten to a whitepaper....yes, the Allez Sprint is about the same drag as a gen1 Venge in low yaw. In crosswind, it doesn't sail as well so it's not quite as fast as gen 1 Venge. Suit it up with an aerofly and you've got a pretty *****in' bike.
> 
> And to those that just called out the marketing as BS or unsubstantiated - hey, we're doing our best but can't hit every channel all the time. The numbers are all legit and the aero team here on ST can run the deltas of a bike the drops CdA on the order of 0.015 m^2 versus a traditional competitor - this definitely is on the order of more than a bike length in a 200m sprint.


----------



## Rashadabd

Any word on a release date for the Allez Sprint 2X yet?


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> Any word on a release date for the Allez Sprint 2X yet?


Local dealer hasn't heard. I asked about the 1x and he said not until early January is what Specialized has told them. So I would assume the 2x would be maybe towards spring time if I had to take a guess?


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> Local dealer hasn't heard. I asked about the 1x and he said not until early January is what Specialized has told them. So I would assume the 2x would be maybe towards spring time if I had to take a guess?


Whoa, that's a long time. Cool concept though.


----------



## TricrossRich

Yea... no sign of 1X frames yet... so definitely no 2X's.


----------



## TricrossRich

Still no sign of the 2x bikes... but they posted a limited release Specialized Edition 1x.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Still no sign of the 2x bikes... but they posted a limited release Specialized Edition 1x.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


I have seen this frame in a video cip on youtube. It's really good looking in my opinion. I think I am giving up hope on the 2X coming out anytime soon though. Kind of loving the new Orbea Orca and Focus Cayo more than anything right now anyway.


----------



## tyrich88

Anyone heard anything else about these 2X models coming out anytime soon? 

Still nothing on the website but they keep popping up on instagram.


----------



## Rashadabd

I am getting pretty close to finishing my Caad10 build after my handlebar is delivered today and I order a few more things Friday (hopefully), but I haven't come across any deals that have me ready to jump on a second frame to build up yet. Coming across this review made me think about this option again and I thought I would check in to see if anyone has heard anything or ridden an X1 version yet. This is one of the better/more meaningful reviews I have read lately btw....

Aluminium will never die. A review of the Specialized Allez Sprint (and how to review bikes) | Cycling


----------



## Rashadabd

FWIW, someone on this WW thread is saying "Spring."

2016 Allez Sprint - Weight Weenies


----------



## SundayNiagara

Rashadabd said:


> FWIW, someone on this WW thread is saying "Spring."
> 
> 2016 Allez Sprint - Weight Weenies


There's also a thread on putting the CAAD12 on a diet.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> I am getting pretty close to finishing my Caad10 build after my handlebar is delivered today and I order a few more things Friday (hopefully), but I haven't come across any deals that have me ready to jump on a second frame to build up yet. Coming across this review made me think about this option again and I thought I would check in to see if anyone has heard anything or ridden an X1 version yet. This is one of the better/more meaningful reviews I have read lately btw....
> 
> Aluminium will never die. A review of the Specialized Allez Sprint (and how to review bikes) | Cycling


Great F-ing review and article... love it.


----------



## Rashadabd

SundayNiagara said:


> There's also a thread on putting the CAAD12 on a diet.


I saw that one too. It should be interesting to see what his final build and the overall bike weight looks like at the end, especially since he is going with a custom paint job. These are all great bikes in the end, it just depends on what you are looking for IMO.


----------



## TricrossRich

hmmm. Allez Spint 2x on the Colombian Specialized website.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> hmmm. Allez Spint 2x on the Colombian Specialized website.


Yeah, my guess is that it will be released here fairly soon. That should be the case, unless they pull a Giant of course. Giant released a new alloy Propel this year (which also looks really cool), but it's not for sale in the U.S. market. I can't see Specialized doing that given that they are a U.S. company though and have strong sales numbers across the board in the U.S.


----------



## Rashadabd

I just checked out the Colombian site and they only offer one Sprint X2 version and it's equipped with Shimano 105 (I also just realized how rusty... I mean nonexistent my Spanish is these days).... This could be a good sign that it should be released here soon or a bad sign that they only released the X2 in certain (non U.S.) markets like Giant did.


----------



## TricrossRich

I've been told by a few people at Specialized corporate that the 2x is coming.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I've been told by a few people at Specialized corporate that the 2x is coming.


Cool. One of the guys at a LBS said the same. He said he had no idea about dates though.


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> I've been told by a few people at Specialized corporate that the 2x is coming.


I second that.


----------



## faroodi

The more I see these, the more I want one....


----------



## Rashadabd

faroodi said:


> The more I see these, the more I want one....


Try these on for size:

Media ? Team Mike's Bikes p/b Equator Coffees (the combo with the gunwall tire is ridiculously fly)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3tY3OPkXOY


----------



## TricrossRich

I found a few of them on instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAjxs7drBaf/?taken-by=w.t_chang

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAZ7EEcrBVR/?taken-by=w.t_chang

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAhMe8fAqNv/?taken-by=nekolight616


----------



## spdntrxi

So want..


----------



## tyrich88

The 2x is cool... I think I'd rather have a venge though for road purposes... 
The 1X set up of that specialized edition in the video is freaking awesome though. 
I'd love to have one if I could get a dedicated crit bike.


----------



## taodemon

tyrich88 said:


> The 2x is cool... I think I'd rather have a venge though for road purposes...
> The 1X set up of that specialized edition in the video is freaking awesome though.
> I'd love to have one if I could get a dedicated crit bike.


You can also get a 105 specced venge with an aerofly bar (stock) for low $2k if you go with a leftover model which isn't much higher than a "new model" allez sprint unless of course you wait until the end of this year to get a left over allez sprint.


----------



## tyrich88

taodemon said:


> You can also get a 105 specced venge with an aerofly bar (stock) for low $2k if you go with a leftover model which isn't much higher than a "new model" allez sprint unless of course you wait until the end of this year to get a left over allez sprint.


True story! 

Or...... I could get 2016 Sagan replica venge... because that paint job is SWEET. and its still priced well for the bike that it is.


----------



## TricrossRich

Here's the competition from Giant.. The Propel SLR. It won't be available in the USA.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I found a few of them on instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAjxs7drBaf/?taken-by=w.t_chang
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAZ7EEcrBVR/?taken-by=w.t_chang
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAhMe8fAqNv/?taken-by=nekolight616


I like the light blue and red most out of those. The gold is just too much for me.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> I like the light blue and red most out of those. The gold is just too much for me.


Its actually not light blue and red... its light blue and orange, like the color of the old Gulf race cars.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Its actually not light blue and red... its light blue and orange, like the color of the old Gulf race cars.


Got it, I still like the look.


----------



## tyrich88

Spotted one on snapchat earlier...

View attachment 312049


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Spotted one on snapchat earlier...
> 
> View attachment 312049
> View attachment 312050


I think that's Chris Riekert's bike... pretty cool to see the finished product. Supposedly that color was a test color. I guessing they lay out colors their interested in using on actual bikes to see what they'll look like. So that may or may not actually be a production color.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I think that's Chris Riekert's bike... pretty cool to see the finished product. Supposedly that color was a test color. I guessing they lay out colors their interested in using on actual bikes to see what they'll look like. So that may or may not actually be a production color.


Solid. Interested in hearing what people think of the ride quality after longer rides on 25mm wheels. Does it have real value outside of the crit scene? I think that's the ultimate question when it comes to alloy bikes.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Solid. Interested in hearing what people think of the ride quality after longer rides on 25mm wheels. Does it have real value outside of the crit scene? I think that's the ultimate question when it comes to alloy bikes.


Obviously, I haven't ridden it, but I'd guess that it will be fairly compliant for an aluminum bike. The seat stays look to be similar in size to those of the normal DSW Allez frames and even though the aero seat post tube is pretty beefy, the dropped seat stays should soften that a little.


----------



## dton13

I'd like to second the request for ride reports of the new Sprints. I'm debating between the sprint or non-sprint models for road race and crit use. Although I'd say my focus is on road. 

The beefy aero post looks like it may not be the most comfortable but overall it does look nicer IMO and is also a UCI approved frame. Unfortunately unlike the regular Allez, changing out the seat post is not an option if the ride is harsh.


----------



## tranzformer

I have been pestering my LBS about the Sprint 2x since it was mentioned the Sprint 2x would be released in September 2015: First Ride: 2016 Specialized Allez Sprint | Bicycling

We know that never came to fruition, but I am still bugging them. Recently they said they hoped to have more information this spring. We will see.....


----------



## dton13

Ah, well I'm in Canada where the sprint is only offered in a 2X model. I haven't seen any of showroom floors but I'll check on availability.


----------



## tranzformer

dton13 said:


> Ah, well I'm in Canada where the sprint is only offered in a 2X model. I haven't seen any of showroom floors but I'll check on availability.


With the USD to CAD exchange rate, might make sense for me to plan a trip across the border and pick one up.


----------



## tranzformer

dton13 said:


> I'd like to second the request for ride reports of the new Sprints.


Came across this one on YouTube. Not as in depth as I would like, but for now there aren't many out there.


----------



## tyrich88

tranzformer said:


> Came across this one on YouTube. Not as in depth as I would like, but for now there aren't many out there.


If this is the guy i'm thinking of, he is the Texas Criterium champion and got this from Specialized right after he won, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tranzformer




----------



## tyrich88

tranzformer said:


>


I saw that. If Riekert is posting pictures on social media, it is usually a sign that it's coming very soon. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> If this is the guy i'm thinking of, he is the Texas Criterium champion and got this from Specialized right after he won, if I'm not mistaken.


Yes, I'm fairly certain that you're correct.



tyrich88 said:


> I saw that. If Riekert is posting pictures on social media, it is usually a sign that it's coming very soon. Keep your eyes peeled.


Yes... I think you might be right. This bike was actually posted about 3 months ago, when it was being built, but then the image got pulled down. Now that its back up, makes me think it means something.


----------



## tranzformer

tyrich88 said:


> I saw that. If Riekert is posting pictures on social media, it is usually a sign that it's coming very soon. Keep your eyes peeled.


Hopefully the rumors of being available in a few months for spring are still true.


----------



## nis240sxt

Just got my X1 if you're interested in this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/specialized-edition-allez-sprint-x1-352921.html


----------



## tranzformer

tranzformer said:


>



Anyone want to hazard a guess for what would be involved in preparing the frame for the Campagnolo EPS. Probably had to drill a custom hole in the chain stay for the wire. Haven't seen the inside of the BB, but maybe a hole in the BB shell to route the wires around?


----------



## TricrossRich

tranzformer said:


> Anyone want to hazard a guess for what would be involved in preparing the frame for the Campagnolo EPS. Probably had to drill a custom hole in the chain stay for the wire. Haven't seen the inside of the BB, but maybe a hole in the BB shell to route the wires around?


Yes... definitely drilling a hole in the chain stay I'd guess... and perhaps the bottom bracket.

I'm assuming that you posted this pic in WW. I'm guessing that BB is sealed which is why they ran the cables like that.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Specialized Allez Sprint Expert X2 - BikeRadar


----------



## dton13

Definitely not similar to the glowing review they had for the CAAD12. Makes me wonder how the ride actually is. And half the pictures are of the stupid lights.


----------



## Rashadabd

dton13 said:


> Definitely not similar to the glowing review they had for the CAAD12. Makes me wonder how the ride actually is. And half the pictures are of the stupid lights.


It really seems to be a crit specific machine. If you aren't into that, I can see how it might not excite you as much.


----------



## dton13

I agree. I'd argue the CAAD10 was a crit bike too, they've just upped their game with the 12 by introducing more compliance with a similar geo.

I want a bike for crits but something that can be used for road and stage races doesn't hurt.


----------



## Rashadabd

dton13 said:


> I agree. I'd argue the CAAD10 was a crit bike too, they've just upped their game with the 12 by introducing more compliance with a similar geo.
> 
> I want a bike for crits but something that can be used for road and stage races doesn't hurt.


That's what I bought my Caad10 for (the occassional crit, shorter rides, road races, foul weather rides, and trainer duty, etc.). I feel like the Caad12 opens the door for long days in the saddle and serious climbing given the added compliance and the fact that it can be built to 14.9lbs. The disc version didn't get a great review from Velonews, but everyone seems to love the rim brake version and the guys from Cylance-Incycle are racing the Caad12 disc full-time this year and seem to like it and they are winning on it (check out Cory Williams', aka Nation's #1 Beast, Instagram page).

2016 Cannondale SuperSix EVO & CAAD12 road bike lineup - Actual Weights - Bikerumor

https://www.facebook.com/CylanceIncycle/


----------



## tranzformer

dton13 said:


> Definitely not similar to the glowing review they had for the CAAD12. Makes me wonder how the ride actually is. And half the pictures are of the stupid lights.


It was a straightforward article. Ben Delaney doesn't mince words or write fluff to write fluff. He spoke highly of it in my opinion by comparing it to its big brother which costs significantly more.



> "Specialized’s claims of Tarmac-like BB stiffness certainly felt valid; the lively bike springs out of corners and doesn’t flex much at all under high-torque accelerations. Perhaps because I've ridden a Tarmac for years and an Allez before that, that I felt right at home on the bike, whether diving into corners or dodging road detritus at speed. Compared to a carbon frame, there is the very slight telltale road buzz feel that comes up through the alloy frame. That’s nothing that dropping your air pressure a bit won’t solve, though."


----------



## tyrich88

MMsRepBike said:


> Specialized Allez Sprint Expert X2 - BikeRadar


Now that is a build that would entice me to buy it. CL60s and full ultegra. Good budget aero build in my opinion.


----------



## thumper8888

tyrich88 said:


> Now that is a build that would entice me to buy it. CL60s and full ultegra. Good budget aero build in my opinion.


Yes, that's the best looking alloy bike alive... especially when you put decent wheels on it like that. Huge bang for buck even though the frame aint gonna be hyper-cheap...
The review didn't scare me off at all, even for using the bike for the occasional road race.


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Now that is a build that would entice me to buy it. CL60s and full ultegra. Good budget aero build in my opinion.





thumper8888 said:


> Yes, that's the best looking alloy bike alive... especially when you put decent wheels on it like that. Huge bang for buck even though the frame aint gonna be hyper-cheap...
> The review didn't scare me off at all, even for using the bike for the occasional road race.


Agreed... that is 1 slick looking bike. I can't wait to see one in person.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like the website is going to be updated soon:

Week in Tech: Specialized Allez, Liv Ambassadors, and more - VeloNews.com


----------



## tranzformer

I was considering upgrading my CAAD10 to the Allez Sprint, but my CAAD10 does the Di2 cable and brake cable routing so much better than the Allez Sprint. From a visual/aesthetics standpoint, the cable routing of the Allez Sprint ruins it for me.


----------



## tyrich88

Saw this on Instagram from a shop in Australia today


----------



## Rashadabd

tyrich88 said:


> Saw this on Instagram from a shop in Australia today


Apparently, they will be out in July and the initial review is a good one. I am interested in hearing more from those that have done long rides on it that include some legit climbs. 

Specialized lowering price on Allez Sprint framesets | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## nis240sxt

Just did my first ride on my 1X at around 45miles. Let me preface this by mentioning my past bikes. 2014 Tarmac Pro SL4, 2014 S-works Venge, 2015 Allez Expert DSW and 2009 TCR Advanced SL. This thing has blown my mind, did not expect it to be this good. Stiffness check, Raciness check, Looks check, Ride Quality check, Liveliness check. My favorite bike thus far and i've only had 1 good ride on it. Didn't feel any worst for wear as far as comfort compared to my old Allez. Not much climbing on my ride except for some short hills and it did fine since the BB stiffness really helps. I can race on it without that uneasy feeling of what if i crash..like i did with my carbon bikes. Also, the new Spesh Power saddle is fantastic! If you get a chance to ride one, please do. You'll be pleasantly surprised as was I.


----------



## tyrich88

With the comfort being the same as the current allez and the stiffness numbers they are throwing out... I may need to get one to replace my current allez! Hope they come out with some good paint schemes. I'm not a fan of the current ones. 

Except the polished frameset with black fork.


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> Apparently, they will be out in July and the initial review is a good one. I am interested in hearing more from those that have done long rides on it that include some legit climbs.
> 
> Specialized lowering price on Allez Sprint framesets | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


I wonder if July will really be the date for the 2x? I feel like I have been lead along long enough.

First it was September 2015: First Ride: 2016 Specialized Allez Sprint | Bicycling

Then they said December 2015: Specialized Allez Sprint drops hammer on carbon - BikeRadar USA

Then someone mentioned Q1 2016 here: FIRST LOOK: Specialized Races in with New Aluminum Allez DSW X1 Expert - Bikerumor


I wonder what the hold up is? I know it probably isn't from demand as none of my 3 local Specialized dealers have ordered or sold any of the 1x. Any ideas?


----------



## tranzformer

nis240sxt said:


> Just did my first ride on my 1X at around 45miles. Let me preface this by mentioning my past bikes. 2014 Tarmac Pro SL4, 2014 S-works Venge, 2015 Allez Expert DSW and 2009 TCR Advanced SL. This thing has blown my mind, did not expect it to be this good. Stiffness check, Raciness check, Looks check, Ride Quality check, Liveliness check. My favorite bike thus far and i've only had 1 good ride on it. Didn't feel any worst for wear as far as comfort compared to my old Allez. Not much climbing on my ride except for some short hills and it did fine since the BB stiffness really helps. *I can race on it without that uneasy feeling of what if i crash..like i did with my carbon bikes.* Also, the new Spesh Power saddle is fantastic! If you get a chance to ride one, please do. You'll be pleasantly surprised as was I.


Nice, happy to hear you like it so far. 

One thing, wouldn't crashing a $3,750 aluminum bike still hurt as bad as crashing a $3,750 carbon bike?


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> I wonder if July will really be the date for the 2x? I feel like I have been lead along long enough.
> 
> First it was September 2015: First Ride: 2016 Specialized Allez Sprint | Bicycling
> 
> Then they said December 2015: Specialized Allez Sprint drops hammer on carbon - BikeRadar USA
> 
> Then someone mentioned Q1 2016 here: FIRST LOOK: Specialized Races in with New Aluminum Allez DSW X1 Expert - Bikerumor
> 
> 
> I wonder what the hold up is? I know it probably isn't from demand as none of my 3 local Specialized dealers have ordered or sold any of the 1x. Any ideas?


I have been exchanging emails and on the phone with the buyer from one of the Specialized dealers in my area since I came across the RBR article. He is trying to order one for himself and is pretty certain they should be in play by July this time. My guess is they just have so many projects going on this time of year and the needs of a number of pro teams to contend with that things like this can get delayed a bit. There aren't alot of details available about color, pricing, and build options yet, but it sounds like Elbowz Racing will be riding the gold and red combo we keep seeing.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's some shots of Elbowz Racing's bike. It looks sweet IMO.

https://www.instagram.com/elbowzracing/

https://www.instagram.com/justindstanley/

https://www.instagram.com/stefanrothe/


----------



## nis240sxt

tranzformer said:


> Nice, happy to hear you like it so far.
> 
> One thing, wouldn't crashing a $3,750 aluminum bike still hurt as bad as crashing a $3,750 carbon bike?


Who said i bought it for $3750  and aluminum crashes nicely vs carbon.


----------



## tyrich88

nis240sxt said:


> Who said i bought it for $3750  and aluminum crashes nicely vs carbon.


Truth. And most of that money is in parts rather than the frame!


----------



## tranzformer

nis240sxt said:


> Who said i bought it for $3750  and aluminum crashes nicely vs carbon.


Never said you bought it for that. I was just referring it to a $3,750 aluminum bike because that is what Specialized has it priced at. You very well could have gotten it for cheaper with shop discount, team discount...etc. 

Just stating for MSRP, $3,750 still buys a nice carbon bike for crits. Especially a used frame.


----------



## nis240sxt

tyrich88 said:


> Truth. And most of that money is in parts rather than the frame!


Bingo, the value is fantastic! That wheelset alone is close to 70% of the bike. Yes, there is no doubt you can get a nice carbon bike for crits for the same price but good luck on repairs if u crash. For me, i'm just far more comfortable racing an aluminum bike vs carbon. Been there and done that. It's great that manufacturers like Specialized and Cannondale are still vested in Aluminum and with new technologies, it really closes the gap between alum vs carbon. To each their own but for me, the new sprint ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Rashadabd

Well gents, just put my order in for a X2 gold and red frame (as did the buyer from the shop)!!! He has assured me that the first batch should be in the water and on their way by April. Not sure how this will impact my Caad10 project, but I couldn't help myself when the opportunity arose.


----------



## tranzformer

nis240sxt said:


> Yes, there is no doubt you can get a nice carbon bike for crits for the same price but good luck on repairs if u crash.


Not to get into a carbon vs. aluminum argument (I own both and like both kind of frames) but a thin walled aluminum frame is probably toast after getting damaged while a carbon fiber frame can get fixed. A multitude of carbon repair places around that do good work.


----------



## Rashadabd

A crash on a bike is a crash on a bike IMO. You are not going to be happy regardless of the material it is made of (I guess maybe TI would be the best). I think the benefit of an aluminum bike is the price point. The crash replacement isn't going to break the bank and if the performance is virtually on par, you have saved some money you can put elsewhere.


----------



## Rashadabd

I think I just decided how I will move forward with my builds. I am going to sell my Caad10 frameset and replace it with a Caad12. The Allez Sprint will be my crit, race, and speed machine that I set up aero and the Caad12 will be setup as my lightweight, long day in the saddle climbing bike. As funny as it is to think about it, I don't think I will have a carbon bike for the foreseeable future. If you know someone that is interested in a brand new size 52cm Caad10 frameset, let me know. I will work out a good deal with them.


----------



## nis240sxt

Rashadabd said:


> I think I just decided how I will move forward with my builds. I am going to sell my Caad10 frameset and replace it with a Caad12. The Allez Sprint will be my crit, race, and speed machine that I set up aero and the Caad12 will be setup as my lightweight, long day in the saddle climbing bike. As funny as it is to think about it, I don't think I will have a carbon bike for the foreseeable future. If you know someone that is interested in a brand new size 52cm Caad10 frameset, let me know. I will work out a good deal with them.


Congrats! Sounds like a plan and can't wait to see your build. That color scheme is sick!


----------



## Rashadabd

nis240sxt said:


> Congrats! Sounds like a plan and can't wait to see your build. That color scheme is sick!


Thanks man, so stoked right now. My wife is laughing at me.


----------



## tyrich88

Rashadabd said:


> Well gents, just put my order in for a X2 gold and red frame (as did the buyer from the shop)!!! He has assured me that the first batch should be in the water and on their way by April. Not sure how this will impact my Caad10 project, but I couldn't help myself when the opportunity arose.


Were there any other color options in the frame? If so I may be going in to order one for me as well!


----------



## Rashadabd

tyrich88 said:


> Were there any other color options in the frame? If so I may be going in to order one for me as well!


Sorry buddy, I was told that the gold is the only color available for the frameset right now. There are other colors for complete bikes (at least black and blue I think) and there may be more for framesets in the future. If the gold and red isn't your thing, I would just wait for a bit.


----------



## Bad Ronald

The colors will be out of control for MY17. If you're a good insta sleuth you'll find two of them already out there...


----------



## tyrich88

There is the black and white, orange and baby blue, black and blue and the gold and red frameset that i've seen so far. 
Then there is the custom teal and black that Chris Reikert has.


----------



## TricrossRich

Bad Ronald said:


> The colors will be out of control for MY17. If you're a good insta sleuth you'll find two of them already out there...





tyrich88 said:


> There is the black and white, orange and baby blue, black and blue and the gold and red frameset that i've seen so far.
> Then there is the custom teal and black that Chris Reikert has.


I'm fairly certain that the teal will be a MY17 color... I heard that his bike was a test color bike. Forget where I heard it from, though. I've also seen an all polished version and flat black with some red accents.


----------



## Bad Ronald

There's one more wild one currently living in Germany...


----------



## Rashadabd

More impressions:

First Look: Specialized Allez Sprint DSW 2x | Bicycling


----------



## TricrossRich

Bad Ronald said:


> The colors will be out of control for MY17. If you're a good insta sleuth you'll find two of them already out there...





Bad Ronald said:


> There's one more wild one currently living in Germany...


Bad Ronald... why you got to tease us?


----------



## Bad Ronald

Because its fun  @Specializedde

The color won't be for everyone, but it is part of a theme I worked on for a series of frame options.


----------



## TricrossRich

Bad Ronald said:


> Because its fun  @Specializedde
> 
> The color won't be for everyone, but it is part of a theme I worked on for a series of frame options.


Ahhh... pink and zebra stripe, definitely funky.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBap8cnMJFA/?taken-by=specializedde


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Ahhh... pink and zebra stripe, definitely funky.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBap8cnMJFA/?taken-by=specializedde


Funky is the right word for that one. It's very Vogue Magazine. My wife would dig it though.


----------



## taodemon

Not what I would ride but I like it.


----------



## tyrich88

taodemon said:


> Not what I would ride but I like it.


Agreed. 

That gold is growing on me though!


----------



## faroodi

tyrich88 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That gold is growing on me though!


Can't seem to get into the gold. Maybe if I see one in person....


----------



## taodemon

I like the polished and black/green of the dsw sl expert, a sprint in those colors would be nice.


----------



## Rashadabd

taodemon said:


> I like the polished and black/green of the dsw sl expert, a sprint in those colors would be nice.


This and the red and chrome like nis240sxt's bike are my favorites thus far, but it sounds like they may only be released as complete bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd

The frameset price drop happened as well:

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Rashadabd

tyrich88 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That gold is growing on me though!


Luke, come to the gold side....


----------



## Rashadabd

I am pretty positive that Check Teixeira's is custom, but it's hot rod themed and funky as well:

https://www.instagram.com/chuckt6/


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> This and the red and chrome like nis240sxt's bike are my favorites thus far, but it sounds like they may only be released as complete bikes.
> 
> View attachment 312503


That frame color looks very nice. The gumwall tires ruin it for me.


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> That frame color looks very nice. The gumwall tires ruin it for me.


I kind of like that combo. It's an extra splash of color I guess, but paint schemes and component selection are a pretty subjective subject, so to each his own.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> This and the red and chrome like nis240sxt's bike are my favorites thus far, but it sounds like they may only be released as complete bikes.
> 
> View attachment 312503


This is dead sexy!

Here's a gold DSW Allez (non sprint) click the link of more pics.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Ahhh... pink and zebra stripe, definitely funky.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBap8cnMJFA/?taken-by=specializedde


I like it. Right now, Justin Stanley's Sprint x2 is my favorite in that color.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> I like it. Right now, Justin Stanley's Sprint x2 is my favorite in that color.


Who is Justin Stanley?


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Who is Justin Stanley?


A racer on the Elbowz Racing team. Check out the links I posted above for his Instagram page.


----------



## faroodi

Rashadabd said:


> The frameset price drop happened as well:
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Still says $1350 when I click on it.


----------



## bocksta

faroodi said:


> Still says $1350 when I click on it.



I just clicked on it from your link and its $1100.....wait when i clicked it a second time it shows $1350.
you may have to clear your browser history.


----------



## Rashadabd

faroodi said:


> Still says $1350 when I click on it.


Wow! It was $1100 earlier today.


----------



## faroodi

Now it says $1100. Maybe it was the browser. Good news on the drop either way.


----------



## tranzformer

It is $1,100:


----------



## tyrich88

Rashadabd said:


> This and the red and chrome like nis240sxt's bike are my favorites thus far, but it sounds like they may only be released as complete bikes.
> 
> View attachment 312503


Where did you find this one?! Haven't seen it... and with the E-Tap build as well! Sweet bike!


----------



## Rashadabd

tyrich88 said:


> Where did you find this one?! Haven't seen it... and with the E-Tap build as well! Sweet bike!


It was in the RBR article posted somewhere in this thread recently.


----------



## Rashadabd

Elbowz Racing continues post pictures showing us the bike from different angles: 

https://instagram.com/p/BB-lJlRQtKS/


----------



## nis240sxt

Website is now showing X2 Frameset and Specialized Edition complete bike. Pretty sweet!!


----------



## Rashadabd

nis240sxt said:


> Website is now showing X2 Frameset and Specialized Edition complete bike. Pretty sweet!!


Cool. I am trying to understand why the X2 complete bike is $250 more than the X1. The builds look pretty much the same. Mine is supposed to be here March 1st!


----------



## Bad Ronald

Front derailleur on the X2.


----------



## taodemon

That is an expensive front derailleur. Retail on a Force 22 front derailleur is $52? The jump in cost from full force 22 from force 1 is maybe $100? Guestimating at retail costs that is. Shopping online or what specialized pays would be much less. 

Love that color scheme and it would almost be tempting to get that for a bad weather bike and throw the wheels on my venge if I didn't have other upgrade plans for the summer.


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> Cool. I am trying to understand why the X2 complete bike is $250 more than the X1. The builds look pretty much the same. Mine is supposed to be here March 1st!


FD+ left shift lever + added labor cost to weld FD mount. 

Not sure if the seat tube has any changes to the shape to allow the FD other than the FD mount being welded on.


----------



## tyrich88

I figured it would cost a tad more, so it wasn't any different than what i expected. 

Man, I wish there were more colors in that frameset. Love that polished with red in the x1 specialized edition...

Now I guess I will wait for the full x2 builds to be released and then order one. 

Any more word on when those should be coming? 
I've seen several pictures from shops in Asia already.


----------



## Bad Ronald

@tyrich88 lots of colors in the works. You could always have one custom painted as well. There are lots of painters out there that are able to maintain the specialized warranty after painting.


----------



## tyrich88

Bad Ronald said:


> @tyrich88 lots of colors in the works. You could always have one custom painted as well. There are lots of painters out there that are able to maintain the specialized warranty after painting.


Good to know! I'll keep an eye out for these new colors!


----------



## tyrich88

Bad Ronald said:


> @tyrich88 lots of colors in the works. You could always have one custom painted as well. There are lots of painters out there that are able to maintain the specialized warranty after painting.


If yall decide to do any 52cm paint sample frames... I'd love to get one of those one-off color ways!


----------



## Bad Ronald

Hah, 52 is my size as well. I always shed a small tear when I hand over something really cool to the people who can fit on a 56. The new thing these days is to get a simple looking frame and add some pop with a custom painted fork. This is what I tried to do with the Allez sprint. I want people to mix and match and do some really cool stuff with custom paint.


----------



## tyrich88

Bad Ronald said:


> Hah, 52 is my size as well. I always shed a small tear when I hand over something really cool to the people who can fit on a 56. The new thing these days is to get a simple looking frame and add some pop with a custom painted fork. This is what I tried to do with the Allez sprint. I want people to mix and match and do some really cool stuff with custom paint.


Maybe a movement to use pipsqueak sized frames for sample paint jobs is in order...

On another note... 
Would a mix and match set up be a possibility for frameset sales? Where there are multiple fork/decal set colors and basic polished or anodized frames and you pick your fork/decal color set? Would make for a custom mix and match option. You think that would be a possibility? Or would the logistics be a nightmare?


----------



## Rashadabd

I picked my frameset up at lunch today. I will post a couple of pictures when I get home (after I am finished hugging it and telling it how much I love it).


----------



## nis240sxt

Rashadabd said:


> I picked my frameset up at lunch today. I will post a couple of pictures when I get home (after I am finished hugging it and telling it how much I love it).


Awesome, looking forward to it!


----------



## Rashadabd

nis240sxt said:


> Awesome, looking forward to it!


----------



## Rashadabd




----------



## Rashadabd

Now, THIS is the one... I really liked the Caad10 (sold it last Friday), but I LOVE everything about the this frameset's style and design. The details are nice and pictures don't really do it justice. The S-Works seatpost is good looking and seems like a really cool design. The carbon fork feels pretty light. The bottom bracket is the most massive one I have ever seen on an alloy/metal bike of any kind. I also dig the seatpost clamp. I think it is going to look great with my red Toupe saddle, some black on black aero wheels, and aero drop bars. I can't wait to get this thing built up and out on the road! I seriously think this has to be one of the best values out there after my time with it today and the reports that I am hearing from everyone riding them.

I think my wife is already a little jealous of my new girlfriend. It probably didn't help that I used her craft space to take these pictures either.


----------



## tyrich88

Rashadabd said:


> View attachment 312743


Really digging the pictures! 
I'm still torn on the gold though... I think it would look pretty good with my red fulcrum zeros though. 
Debating on whether I should wait for the full 2X builds or just go ahead and buy the frameset.


----------



## TricrossRich

the head tube is sooo small... I think its 15mm shorter than a standard Allez or something.

I love it.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> the head tube is sooo small... I think its 15mm shorter than a standard Allez or something.
> 
> I love it.


It's definitely lower. In my size, it is 10mm or 1cm shorter. That doesn't really bother me much though to be honest. It's the same as my first bike (2011 Felt F85). It's nothing that can't be addressed with a flipped stem slammed, an extra spacer or two, or a taller headset cap, etc., but I can see how those that like a moderate to relaxed fit might be less interested. As a a result, I probably won't run it truly slammed like I would be more inclined to on a Tarmac or Venge and definitely won't use a super negative stem like I probably would on a bike like a Roubaix though.


----------



## Rashadabd

The bottom bracket is a little higher too, but it's not really enough to effect handling much. The fork rake also changed, but the trail numbers are still good in pretty much every size.


----------



## Rashadabd

tyrich88 said:


> Really digging the pictures!
> I'm still torn on the gold though... I think it would look pretty good with my red fulcrum zeros though.
> Debating on whether I should wait for the full 2X builds or just go ahead and buy the frameset.


I would say let timeline, availability, and build influence your choice. It sounds like there is a lot of interest out there, so these are going to get snapped up right as they come in is my guess. If you are serious about getting one soon, I would start to work with your shop to see what you can get in your size and when. The gold and red actually looks really nice in person though (better than I even expected/hoped).


----------



## nis240sxt

Looking good Rashadabd! Can't wait for complete bike and ride report.


----------



## Rashadabd

nis240sxt said:


> Looking good Rashadabd! Can't wait for complete bike and ride report.


Thanks man. I am very pleased thus far and extremely excited about getting out there on this thing.


----------



## nis240sxt

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks man. I am very pleased thus far and extremely excited about getting out there on this thing.


What components are you planning to run on her?


----------



## Rashadabd

nis240sxt said:


> What components are you planning to run on her?


The cockpit will be a Ritchey C260 carbon stem with Easton EC90 aero bars. 

Wheels and components are my big internal debate right now. I have almost a complete Ultegra 6800 group at this point, but I really want to run Sram eTap, Dura Ace Di2, or Dura Ace 9000 long-term. I have a strong interest in electronic groupsets, but I don't have to have it. What I am not willing to settle on is that I do want something lighter than 6800 as soon as possible though. I can basically shave a pound off of the complete build by moving to DA or Red eTap (plus they are just cool groups in my opinion). My dilemma is that making that move now would only delay riding further. I could basically order a set of derailleurs at this point and only need wheels if I stay with 6800. So, the short answer is that I really want DA or Red eTap, but I am not interested in a huge delay and having to sell off the Ultegra stuff to order better components. Not sure which way to go to be honest. 

I have four finalists when it comes to wheels: Roval CL60s, which went on sale yesterday, Reynolds Assualt SLGs, Wiggle's new Cosine 45mm or 55mm wheels, or Zipp 303 or 404 Firecrests. The Reynolds clear another 1/2 pound or so in weight and those and the Zipp wheels are arguably better buys, but they are also $300+ more than some of the other options. The pricing on the Cosine wheels is incredible. 

So ultimately, my heart says Zipp FCs and Sram eTap, but my brain is saying Ultegra and Roval/Reynolds.... Still trying to figure it out man and I am very open to advice.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> It's definitely lower. In my size, it is 10mm or 1cm shorter. That doesn't really bother me much though to be honest. It's the same as my first bike (2011 Felt F85). It's nothing that can't be addressed with a flipped stem slammed, an extra spacer or two, or a taller headset cap, etc., but I can see how those that like a moderate to relaxed fit might be less interested. As a a result, I probably won't run it truly slammed like I would be more inclined to on a Tarmac or Venge and definitely won't use a super negative stem like I probably would on a bike like a Roubaix though.


Oh yea... I'm sure I could make the fit work. I would love to be able to ride it slammed but I don't think I can (at least not yet) I'm gradually working down on both of my bikes. I have a 10mm bearing cover on the Allez and the 15mm aero cover on the Venge, so the Sprint would be a full 20mm lower than that.


----------



## tyrich88

Rashadabd said:


> I would say let timeline, availability, and build influence your choice. It sounds like there is a lot of interest out there, so these are going to get snapped up right as they come in is my guess. If you are serious about getting one soon, I would start to work with your shop to see what you can get in your size and when. The gold and red actually looks really nice in person though (better than I even expected/hoped).


Well, what is making it most difficult is i work for a shop, so as soon as it becomes available, i'll be able to order it. I am thinking more and more that I will wait until the summer for all of the new builds and paint schemes to come out and maybe something will really catch my eye.


----------



## Rashadabd

tyrich88 said:


> Well, what is making it most difficult is i work for a shop, so as soon as it becomes available, i'll be able to order it. I am thinking more and more that I will wait until the summer for all of the new builds and paint schemes to come out and maybe something will really catch my eye.


Well, you are in great shape then since you should be able to see what's available in your size and when it will be shipping out, etc. I agree with Rich though that these are probably the only two paint schemes we will likely see before the 2017s are released. Those probably won't be released until fall with early delivery happening in winter (Nov./Dec.). I am guessing your inventory guy has the inside track on all of that info though.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Those probably won't be released until fall with early delivery happening in winter (Nov./Dec.). I am guessing your inventory guy has the inside track on all of that info though.


Nah.. if they're a normal 2017 bikes, they should start rolling into stores by late Aug. or early september of 2016.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Nah.. if they're a normal 2017 bikes, they should start rolling into stores by late Aug. or early september of 2016.


I always here that, but it never seems to happen with the stuff I am interested in that's in my size (52cm). A few early models arrive early in the fall, but large number never seem to show up until winter at the shops I frequent. Some stuff isn't truly available until December or Janurary sometimes. I always here Specialized is better than others though, so that might help.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> I always here that, but it never seems to happen with the stuff I am interested in that's in my size (52cm). A few early models arrive early in the fall, but large number never seem to show up until winter at the shops I frequent. Some stuff isn't truly available until December or Janurary sometimes. I always here Specialized is better than others though, so that might help.


I think a lot of it depends on how high on the list your local shop is... the shops that sell more, get first dibs, so to speak. 

My local shop, which I would say is about average for getting the cool stuff, usually has the new stuff by early September. I bought my 2015 Venge Pro in October of 2014 and I had started researching in September. I know they already had several copies of the new Tarmac at that point because that's what I was initially looking at.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I think a lot of it depends on how high on the list your local shop is... the shops that sell more, get first dibs, so to speak.
> 
> My local shop, which I would say is about average for getting the cool stuff, usually has the new stuff by early September. I bought my 2015 Venge Pro in October of 2014 and I had started researching in September. I know they already had several copies of the new Tarmac at that point because that's what I was initially looking at.


Good to know. The shop I frequent is pretty big and pretty connected (as far as Specialized and Giant goes).


----------



## nis240sxt

Rashadabd said:


> The cockpit will be a Ritchey C260 carbon stem with Easton EC90 aero bars.
> 
> Wheels and components are my big internal debate right now. I have almost a complete Ultegra 6800 group at this point, but I really want to run Sram eTap, Dura Ace Di2, or Dura Ace 9000 long-term. I have a strong interest in electronic groupsets, but I don't have to have it. What I am not willing to settle on is that I do want something lighter than 6800 as soon as possible though. I can basically shave a pound off of the complete build by moving to DA or Red eTap (plus they are just cool groups in my opinion). My dilemma is that making that move now would only delay riding further. I could basically order a set of derailleurs at this point and only need wheels if I stay with 6800. So, the short answer is that I really want DA or Red eTap, but I am not interested in a huge delay and having to sell off the Ultegra stuff to order better components. Not sure which way to go to be honest.
> 
> I have four finalists when it comes to wheels: Roval CL60s, which went on sale yesterday, Reynolds Assualt SLGs, Wiggle's new Cosine 45mm or 55mm wheels, or Zipp 303 or 404 Firecrests. The Reynolds clear another 1/2 pound or so in weight and those and the Zipp wheels are arguably better buys, but they are also $300+ more than some of the other options. The pricing on the Cosine wheels is incredible.
> 
> So ultimately, my heart says Zipp FCs and Sram eTap, but my brain is saying Ultegra and Roval/Reynolds.... Still trying to figure it out man and I am very open to advice.


Man, that's a tough one. It's funny i was going to use my C260 but it would not thread with the Aerofly bars so i went with a different stem. Now, since i can't get used to the flat wide tops of the aerofly, i will be switching back to the C260 w/Pro Vibe handlebar. I really love that stem! I would wait and put the components you really want on there because eventually you'll be second guessing and switch anyways (my experience). Regarding wheels, i'm a huge believer in wide internal width rims (min 18mm). I saw your cosine wheels reference and thanks for this because i never knew about them. Those are an excellent value with the biggest drawback being weight. The reynolds and rovals are good but still lack the internal width. Zipps are just not worth it IMO. Also take a look at Flo Cycling FLO Cycling - Store (new carbon clinchers) and November Bicycles Rail 52mm November Bicycles: Race smart. - Rail Carbon Wheels. I've been using Flo 30s as a training/everyday wheel and they are surprisingly under rated. They put a lot of R&D into their wheels. IMO, i would get the Cosines for value, Flo 60 CC for value and weight then Rail 52s as last choice.


----------



## Rashadabd

nis240sxt said:


> Man, that's a tough one. It's funny i was going to use my C260 but it would not thread with the Aerofly bars so i went with a different stem. Now, since i can't get used to the flat wide tops of the aerofly, i will be switching back to the C260 w/Pro Vibe handlebar. I really love that stem! I would wait and put the components you really want on there because eventually you'll be second guessing and switch anyways (my experience). Regarding wheels, i'm a huge believer in wide internal width rims (min 18mm). I saw your cosine wheels reference and thanks for this because i never knew about them. Those are an excellent value with the biggest drawback being weight. The reynolds and rovals are good but still lack the internal width. Zipps are just not worth it IMO. Also take a look at Flo Cycling FLO Cycling - Store (new carbon clinchers) and November Bicycles Rail 52mm November Bicycles: Race smart. - Rail Carbon Wheels. I've been using Flo 30s as a training/everyday wheel and they are surprisingly under rated. They put a lot of R&D into their wheels. IMO, i would get the Cosines for value, Flo 60 CC for value and weight then Rail 52s as last choice.


Thank you for the feedback, this helps. It's interesting that you favored the Cosine wheels because I was actually thinking that going with those and Dura Ace 9000 makes the most sense. I could then keep the Ultegra parts I have for a separate build I have planned, etc. I will likely use the Ultegra cassette on this bike though given some issues I have heard some folks have had with their DA cassettes. I already like this bike (or the idea of it) so much that I am officially holding off on what the second bike will be, but if the Allez Sprint is a home run for me like it has been for you guys, my second build may not be a "race" bike at all. I could see having this and an endurance/adventure or cyclocross bike as really nice combination (Synapse, Roubaix, Diverge, Slate, or Crux, etc.). Right now, I am focused on the Sprint though.


----------



## taodemon

nis240sxt said:


> Man, that's a tough one. It's funny i was going to use my C260 but it would not thread with the Aerofly bars so i went with a different stem. Now, since i can't get used to the flat wide tops of the aerofly, i will be switching back to the C260 w/Pro Vibe handlebar. I really love that stem! I would wait and put the components you really want on there because eventually you'll be second guessing and switch anyways (my experience). Regarding wheels, i'm a huge believer in wide internal width rims (min 18mm). I saw your cosine wheels reference and thanks for this because i never knew about them. Those are an excellent value with the biggest drawback being weight. The reynolds and rovals are good but still lack the internal width. Zipps are just not worth it IMO. Also take a look at Flo Cycling FLO Cycling - Store (new carbon clinchers) and November Bicycles Rail 52mm November Bicycles: Race smart. - Rail Carbon Wheels. I've been using Flo 30s as a training/everyday wheel and they are surprisingly under rated. They put a lot of R&D into their wheels. IMO, i would get the Cosines for value, Flo 60 CC for value and weight then Rail 52s as last choice.


HED also has wider rims, and like zipps should do better in crosswinds compared to traditional V shaped fairings and have the benefit of an aluminum brake track for those that consider that a good thing. You can find some pretty good deals on them and generally run less than all carbon wheels. They do have a weight limit on the wheels but also come in stallion builds.


----------



## nis240sxt

taodemon said:


> HED also has wider rims, and like zipps should do better in crosswinds compared to traditional V shaped fairings and have the benefit of an aluminum brake track for those that consider that a good thing. You can find some pretty good deals on them and generally run less than all carbon wheels. They do have a weight limit on the wheels but also come in stallion builds.


Thanks for the mention. I forgot about them but they are the innovators of the wide movement that got me sold on them. I've owned Jet 5s/7s in the past and like them. They are a bit porky and since wide CCs are now coming out, i prefer them over HEDs.


----------



## taodemon

I have jet 5s, and my dad just got a pair of jet 6+ for about $960 with shipping from competative cyclist. They are a little heavier than full carbon rims but at the prices you can get them at it can make it hard to justify paying the price of a set of zipps or enve's if your cycling budget is limited. 

I've also had a friend ruin his carbon mavics going down a local climb because he had to ride his brakes down for most of the way. I'm sure if he had been more careful/controlled with his braking he might have not ruined them but I can't afford replacing a full carbon rim were it to happen to me. This can be a non issue depending on your local terrain though.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thank you for this, good stuff. I like the look and the shape of the newer Jet 6 Black, etc., but those always seem to be in the $2000+ range. The Jet 5's are a very solid choice, but the competition in that price range gets stiffer everyday and you can often get a pair of full CCs like the new Giant SLR, Roval CL60, or Cosine wheels for significantly cheaper. I like HED though and I am excited to see what HED's new partnership with Specialized produces. I will take a look and see what deals are out there now as well.


----------



## taodemon

Yeah, I think this is the first time the CL 60s are being sold separately. Typically you could only buy the CLX 60/40s and the CL's only came on the pro version of bikes.

My dad picked up his jet 6+ for less than I payed on my Jet 5's but it looks like competative cyclist is already out of the jet 6+ at the price he payed. I haven't seen the black version on sale yet.


----------



## Rashadabd

taodemon said:


> Yeah, I think this is the first time the CL 60s are being sold separately. Typically you could only buy the CLX 60/40s and the CL's only came on the pro version of bikes.
> 
> My dad picked up his jet 6+ for less than I payed on my Jet 5's but it looks like competative cyclist is already out of the jet 6+ at the price he payed. I haven't seen the black version on sale yet.


The new price on the Roval CL60s seems like a pretty good deal to me. It would be nice to see them do the same thing with the CL40 wheels, but I think they only sell tubular or disc versions of those.


----------



## Rashadabd

I hear they are really tough to get tires on or off, but Competitive Cyclist has the Mercury M5s in the same price range as the Cosine. They are lighter than everything else in that price range.

Mercury Wheels M5 Clincher Wheelset | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> I hear they are really tough to get tires on or off, but Competitive Cyclist has the Mercury M5s in the same price range as the Cosine. They are lighter than everything else in that price range.
> 
> Mercury Wheels M5 Clincher Wheelset | Competitive Cyclist


My Yoeleo 60mm SAT Superlights are 5mm deeper, 2mm wider, weigh 40g lighter and have ceramic bearing hubs... and they're about $100 less.


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> My Yoeleo 60mm SAT Superlights are 5mm deeper, 2mm wider, weigh 40g lighter and have ceramic bearing hubs... and they're about $100 less.


Rich I don't know if you have the ability to do this, but i'd be interested in a comparison between these Yoeleo wheels you have and some Roval cl or clx 60's if you can manage to get a couple rides on a set


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Rich I don't know if you have the ability to do this, but i'd be interested in a comparison between these Yoeleo wheels you have and some Roval cl or clx 60's if you can manage to get a couple rides on a set


Tyrich... I do have the ability to get on a set for a little bit, but not extended miles. A good buddy of mine has the CLX60's on his SWorks Venge (I know you follow the Crank Addicts instagram, he has the Rocket Red Venge). We've ridden many, many miles side by side. Prior to the Venge, he had a Foil with 50mm Yoeleo SAT Superlights and I asked him what he thought of the Rovals after being on them for a while. His response was, "I don't feel any difference."

The one complaint I have about the Yoeleo's is that they tend to build up a brake pulse feeling as they get dirty... I'm told this isn't that un-common with carbon wheels and I've noticed that if I keep them clean it is much less noticeable. Even at its worst, it was never significant enough to give me any real worry. At speed, I don't notice it at all. It isn't until I'm going really slow that I notice it.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Tyrich... I do have the ability to get on a set for a little bit, but not extended miles. A good buddy of mine has the CLX60's on his SWorks Venge (I know you follow the Crank Addicts instagram, he has the Rocket Red Venge). We've ridden many, many miles side by side. Prior to the Venge, he had a Foil with 50mm Yoeleo SAT Superlights and I asked him what he thought of the Rovals after being on them for a while. His response was, "I don't feel any difference."
> 
> The one complaint I have about the Yoeleo's is that they tend to build up a brake pulse feeling as they get dirty... I'm told this isn't that un-common with carbon wheels and I've noticed that if I keep them clean it is much less noticeable. Even at its worst, it was never significant enough to give me any real worry. At speed, I don't notice it at all. It isn't until I'm going really slow that I notice it.


I guess the way I have been thinking about this issue is, if I handed you $1600 and said "Rich, go get yourself a new set of wheels on me." Knowing what you know now, would you choose Yoeleo's again or would you go with something else? I'm not 100% sure what my answer is yet (partially because the Yoeloe, Cosine, and Mercury seem like such good deals), but it's starting to feel a lot like the new Giant SLR, Reynolds or Roval wheels are probably the choices that make the most sense to me.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like FLO now offers full carbon clinchers at a pretty good price as well. The weight and pricing seems to be pretty similar to Yoeleo and Cosine wheels. 

FLO Cycling - Store CC Front Wheels


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> I guess the way I have been thinking about this issue is, if I handed you $1600 and said "Rich, go get yourself a new set of wheels on me." Knowing what you know now, would you choose Yoeleo's again or would you go with something else? I'm not 100% sure what my answer is yet (partially because the Yoeloe, Cosine, and Mercury seem like such good deals), but it's starting to feel a lot like the new Giant SLR, Reynolds or Roval wheels are probably the choices that make the most sense to me.


Yes, if you were going to give me $1600, I'd gladly order another set, probably 38's and take the rest of the money and put it towards a fat bike or cross bike.



Rashadabd said:


> It looks like FLO now offers full carbon clinchers at a pretty good price as well. The weight and pricing seems to be pretty similar to Yoeleo and Cosine wheels.
> 
> FLO Cycling - Store CC Front Wheels


One of the guys in my crew has the flo carbon/aluminum clinchers and he likes them a lot... he sent me a link to the Flo site as soon as they announced the new stuff and I checked it out. They look promising and I love how transparent they are regarding their research and design.


----------



## nis240sxt

Yup, i would seriously consider the Flo 60s. They use top notch parts and is backed by a 2 yr warranty. Customer service has been great and they are homegrown from USofA. I've bought 3 sets of Flo 30s from them so far and would get the new 60s if my bike didn't come with the Roval CL64s.


----------



## Rashadabd

Good to know about FLO wheels and Yoeleos. I love the price, width, and weight they both come in at. Thank you both. 

I actually didn't mean to turn this into a carbon clincher discussion, btw, but I think there is a very relevant point here that could be useful for a number of people that are interested in these bikes in particular. There are some really great reasonably priced framesets and complete bikes available these days (including the Allez Sprint X2, the Allez DSW, the Caad12, Orbea Orca OMP, Fuji Transonic, Fuji SL, etc.). If we can put our heads together and identify some affordable wheelsets, people would have a build list they can refer to if they are interested in building a really nice bike at a pretty reasonable price point (or if they want to upgrade their stock ride). You add that combo to a reasonably priced groupset like Ultegra or Force, etc and you could have something special going on for less than $2500. I think that's cool. 

As far as wheelsets go, I see two more classes of more affordable carbon clinchers so far (which weren't really available a few years ago):

The Budget Carbon Clincher:

Yoeleo: the price per quality leader @$700-750 for SAT Superlight wheels (depending on how you want them built)

The Wiggle Cosine: $840

Sale/closeout wheels like the Mercury M5: $899 

Mid Priced Carbon Clinchers

The FLO 30 or 60: $1150

Giant SLR1: $1100

Boyd: $1400

Noember Rail: $1399

Reynolds Assualt/Strike: $1300-$1600

Roval CL60L $1250

Great options for building a commmon man's superbike IMO.


----------



## tranzformer

If one didn't want to spend the extra on a Zipp or Enve wheel (both still made in the USA if that matters at all to someone), I would have no problem buying the Flo wheels. They are very solid and if looking for a more "economical" wheelset, the Flo wheels have to be at the very top of the list in terms of bang for the buck. They were an amazing deal before and now just got better. If I didn't have Zipps, I would be ordering the Flo wheels ASAP. YMMV.


----------



## nis240sxt

Hey Rash, great info. Correction on the Flo 30s, they are aluminum clinchers and sell for about $550/set. You can update it to FLO 45 or 60 since they are the same price and are both carbon clinchers.


----------



## Rashadabd

nis240sxt said:


> Hey Rash, great info. Correction on the Flo 30s, they are aluminum clinchers and sell for about $550/set. You can update it to FLO 45 or 60 since they are the same price and are both carbon clinchers.


Happy to share what I have found thus far. You may have missed earlier posts, but FLO is now offering sets of full carbon clinchers (starting in April). They will be approx. $549 for the front wheel and $599 for the rear wheel according to the website.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's the video that provides more detail:

FLO Cycling - Aero


----------



## Rashadabd

FWIW, I am planning to wait until April and go with the FLO 45 wheels as of now. I probably will just go with Ultegra as the groupset and wait for Sram Red or Force eTap and/or the new Di2 (it's been spotted) to come out before moving to electronic shifting. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's the new Di2 if you missed it:

Unreleased Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 spied in Taipei | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> FWIW, I am planning to wait until April and go with the FLO 45 wheels as of now. I probably will just go with Ultegra as the groupset and wait for Sram Red or Force eTap and/or the new Di2 (it's been spotted) to come out before moving to electronic shifting. Thank you all for the help.


New DuraAce Di2 will most likely be cosmetic update + power meter based crank option is my guess. I'd be very surprised if it was wireless. Rather than wait for the new Di2 and spend $$$, why not wait for the new DA Di2 to hit stores and then snag 9070 for a great deal if you don't like 6870. Unless you are made of cash, might as well get the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> New DuraAce Di2 will most likely be cosmetic update + power meter based crank option is my guess. I'd be very surprised if it was wireless. Rather than wait for the new Di2 and spend $$$, why not wait for the new DA Di2 to hit stores and then snag 9070 for a great deal if you don't like 6870. Unless you are made of cash, might as well get the best bang for the buck.


It's definitely something I will look at, but the most likely scenario is that I will just run Ultegra 6800 for now and get an electronic group down the road. I almost have a full Ultegra group and it won't cost me much to complete it. When it comes to electronic groups, Sram eTap is the one that interests me most though. My understanding is that it won't be available in large quantities until late May, and I am not really interested in waiting until then, but it's still a possibility somewhat because I think it's cool, plus it is fairly light as far as groupsets go. The thing that will likely lead to me just sticking with 6800, however, is that, given the costs of eTap and Di2, I could take that money and get the 2nd bike I want, which will likely be a cyclocross or endurance bike if I really enjoy riding the Allez Sprint X2 over longer distances (40-60 miles) like others seem to. I would then have a nice road/race bike and a nice bike for gravel races/grinders, cyclocross races, and/or adventure rides. That seems like the ideal outcome for me. The more I save on this build, the more I will have to get something I really want on that one.


----------



## Rashadabd

Apparently the guys over at Elbowz Racing don't view the Allez Sprint X2 as a crit specific short distance only bike:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCyNrZvwtJf/


----------



## nis240sxt

Rashadabd said:


> Apparently the guys over at Elbowz Racing don't view the Allez Sprint X2 as a crit specific short distance only bike:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCyNrZvwtJf/


No surprise there, it is a do-it-all machine!


----------



## Rashadabd

nis240sxt said:


> No surprise there, it is a do-it-all machine!


That is GREAT news to me. Some guy over at weight weenies said he raced it in a crit and felt it was too harsh for long rides or something like that.


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> That is GREAT news to me. Some guy over at weight weenies said he raced it in a crit and felt it was too harsh for long rides or something like that.


That was Karstan Walker who is an amateur like us and rides for Cycle Sport- Specialized p/b Muscle Milk. He stated he felt beat up after a 90 mile race that went over 10 miles of ravel and another 10 miles of crap pavement and that if he had to have only one bike, he would stick with his Tarmac. However he had good praise for it after his ride on a perfectly smooth circuit race on a race track.

He also said if he had to go with the Allez Sprint as his only bike, he would run some 25 or 28 tires which would definitely help with the comfort of it over the rough stuff. He also said out of the saddle it felt basically the same as his Tarmac, stiff and lively. We all have our own butt dynos, so only we can make that call for ourselves.


----------



## rockytfox

Just picked up my Allez Sprint x2 tonight. Haven't ridden it yet...tomorrow.


----------



## faroodi

Looks awesome!


----------



## Rashadabd

rockytfox said:


> Just picked up my Allez Sprint x2 tonight. Haven't ridden it yet...tomorrow.


Congrats! Looking forward to the ride report. I am also interested in hearing more about the new Mavic wheels if anyone has had a chance to check them out or test them.


----------



## TricrossRich

Can't wait to check out one of these bikes in person.. wow.


----------



## rockytfox

Gotta say...the pictures do not do this bike any justice. It looks awesome. Really terrific red color...not too bright and not too dull. Very sharp looking bike.

And for what it's worth, I had this bike custom built by my lbs.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's some details on the new Mavics. I am really likeling these (on paper anyway):

First-look review: Mavic launches new Cosmic Pro Carbon SL-C and Ksyrium Pro Carbon SL-C wheelsets | CyclingTips

Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon SL C and Ksyrium Pro Carbon SL C carbon clincher wheelsets ? first ride review - Road Cycling UK


----------



## rockytfox

Rode 7 miles today in less than ideal conditions (30-35 mph winds) and she rides great. Very responsive and fairly soft ride. The aero makes a huge difference and the bike felt light during some modest hills.


----------



## Rashadabd

rockytfox said:


> Gotta say...the pictures do not do this bike any justice. It looks awesome. Really terrific red color...not too bright and not too dull. Very sharp looking bike.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I had this bike custom built by my lbs.


I agree on the looks. It's very good looking when have all of that color popping against black wheels and components. I might have to ask Rich to take some shots of this one once it's complete.


----------



## Rashadabd

This one is still my favorite and my current inspiration:


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> I agree on the looks. It's very good looking when have all of that color popping against black wheels and components. I might have to ask Rich to take some shots of this one once it's complete.


what's up? someone said my name. LOL

Am I coming down south for a cycling trip and to take some pictures?


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> what's up? someone said my name. LOL
> 
> Am I coming down south for a cycling trip and to take some pictures?


LOL! You best believe it is so in my future plans. We can get out in the North Georgia/Blue Ridge Mountains and ride our little hearts out or race against some time trial bikes on the Silver Comet Trail....


----------



## dc503

I just got my first ride in on mine, I'm late to the party. First impressions are very positive and echo the reviews so far. It's fast, the bottom end stiffness is a huge improvement over the old Allez E5 SW which is exactly what I wanted, it's solid. It reminds me of a first gen Venge after doing a few sprints on it. The handling traits all feel familiar, no surprised. It feels confident, tracks lines well like a Tarmac or previous Allez. Ride is subjective but for as stiff as it is, it's reasonably compliant vertically so I won't mind using this as an everything bike.


----------

